# Chrisman Female Anna



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

We all recognise beauty when we see it, She sure does have that Chrisman Look :smheat: 

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> We all recognise beauty when we see it, She sure does have that Chrisman Look :smheat:
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html[/B]


Hummmm.........looks like Pixel, she's not Chrisman. Isn't that the same pic of a puppy they use a lot?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412665
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you talking about harry potter (the first malt on the page)? 

if you scroll down you'll see the one up for adoption....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412665
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I think that pics been around awhile.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe we were supposed to scroll down a bit to see the 5 month old girl for adoption. I don't think I've seen those pictures before.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not the one with the topknot. It's the one scrolling down the page. I cannot believe they ask $3500. Outrageous.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> It's not the one with the topknot. It's the one scrolling down the page. I cannot believe they ask $3500. Outrageous.[/B]



I agree. $3000 for a male, and $3500 for a female is a bit outrageous. The 'Chrisman Look' has never really jumped at me, though.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412675
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Hah, I see it now. I didn't scroll down. Cute girl!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Very pretty baby.*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: She is gorgeous... But alot of money!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It doesn't look like they were holding her back for show because they have cut the hair on the inner corners of her eyes. She looks kinda timid. It is so hard to get good pictures of a puppy though. She is a pretty puppy.
Tina


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think she's adorable. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She definitley looks like a Chrisman pup....whenever I look at his page all the dogs remind me of Benny. I personally am a sucker for his dogs! They have those bear paws and big fluffy hair!! I saw the comments on his prices..yes I know they are expensive. But it seems to be pretty common...I paid the same price for Benny from him, and actually paid more, over $3000 for Emma who is from Marcis. We all have our favorite looks....it's great that the different blood lines have unique looks to them.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> She definitley looks like a Chrisman pup....whenever I look at his page all the dogs remind me of Benny. I personally am a sucker for his dogs! They have those bear paws and big fluffy hair!! I saw the comments on his prices..yes I know they are expensive. But it seems to be pretty common...I paid the same price for Benny from him, and actually paid more, over $3000 for Emma who is from Marcis. We all have our favorite looks....it's great that the different blood lines have unique looks to them.[/B]


I agree! Both of my girls are from Cheryl Filson but have Chrisman bloodlines. Ruby is Kisses sister (from different litters), both Olive and Ruby have the same dad. Why are we always talking about prices? Drives me nuts!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She has such a sweet face!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

who are we to judge their pricing? :huh: In my opinion, if they get what they are asking, then obviously they are worth it to the people who pay for them! Don't forget, they also live in the North East and everything here is more expensive  
She's a cute girl, but I doubt she was being held for show as her black points are not filled in at 5 months old. I don't think it's for us to judge pricing from any breeder. They aren't forcing anyone to buy their pups. If people didn't think they were worth the money, they would go broke and sell no pups. 

Breeders such as Bonnie Palmer, Marcris and well most of the maltese breeders get around that pricing. It's for them to set the market and for whoever is wanting a pup from their lines or their look to chose to own or not to. 

Just my opinion!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know, in breeding the female is just as important as the male. If the pigment isn't good in the female it will likely show in the offspring, just as it may if the male was lacking pigment.
You never ever undermind the brood bitch. They're as important as the male. To use a female lacking pigment is irresponsible breeding.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> You know, in breeding the female is just as important as the male. If the pigment isn't good in the female it will likely show in the offspring, just as it may if the male was lacking pigment.
> You never ever undermind the brood bitch. They're as important as the male. To use a female lacking pigment is irresponsible breeding.[/B]


I agree, thus probably being why they are offering her for sale now. Pigment is a very strong gene. I would never think of breeding a dog with pigment not completely in.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> who are we to judge their pricing? :huh: In my opinion, if they get what they are asking, then obviously they are worth it to the people who pay for them! Don't forget, they also live in the North East and everything here is more expensive
> She's a cute girl, but I doubt she was being held for show as her black points are not filled in at 5 months old. I don't think it's for us to judge pricing from any breeder. They aren't forcing anyone to buy their pups. If people didn't think they were worth the money, they would go broke and sell no pups.
> 
> Breeders such as Bonnie Palmer, Marcris and well most of the maltese breeders get around that pricing. It's for them to set the market and for whoever is wanting a pup from their lines or their look to chose to own or not to.
> ...



Totally agree. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413221
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rotfl, you just said before you altered your post that she'd make a good brood bitch. LOL!
Bonnie does not charge 3500. Frankly, I think these high end breeders are pushing the envelope and it's not fair to those who cannot afford such outlandish prices.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sheesh....I can see where this is going, maybe I should ask Joe to close it now.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413221
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH? Didn't you just say that she would make a good brood bitch? I am totally confused. Brit disagreed, explained it and your post changed??? Now you are repeating her?? :smilie_tischkante: Besides, that dog is being sold as a pet, so it shouldn't be bred anyway. It will have limited papers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My take on the "judging" price. Of course that's up for discussion. This is a forum. We discuss all sorts of prices, from where to get quality appliances at an affordable price, to make-up, to clothing. Breeders are not excempt from these types of discussions, anymore than Maybeline, General Electric, or Prada is.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

No, I actually said *MAYBE* they *HELD *her for a brood bitch..*not *that she'd make a good one. I never ever said that. No need to get snippy. 

I am not going to get into a pissing match with a skunk..impossible win  And I edited *before *i saw your response. I realized, well that probably isn't relative due to her coloring..but they were probably holding her to see if the points came in and by 5 months realized they weren't going to. That's all.

Pricing is up to them to determine..whoever pays it thinks that they are worth it. I personally like the CHrisman look and think the pricing is worthy. It's the look you're paying for even more than the bloodlines in my opinion.

Anyhow, that's my take on the pricing. I don't see any reason to bash anyone's pricing. It's not like they can force you to pay for something you didn't think was worth that.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the Christman look. Are they worth the big bucks? Are the top athletes worth millons of dollars? I guess they are all worth what someone is willing to pay. Would I pay $3000 and more for a pet. No, but that's just my opinion. I never paid more than $25 for any pet until I bought Bogie. All my pups were shelter dogs, but I still think Christman dogs are beautiful.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Sheesh....I can see where this is going, maybe I should ask Joe to close it now.[/B]


LOL..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> No, I actually said *MAYBE* they *HELD *her for a brood bitch..*not *that she'd make a good one. I never ever said that. No need to get snippy.
> 
> I am not going to get into a pissing match with a skunk..impossible win  And I edited *before *i saw your response. I realized, well that probably isn't relative due to her coloring..but they were probably holding her to see if the points came in and by 5 months realized they weren't going to. That's all.
> 
> ...



Have a nice day. LOL


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> No, I actually said *MAYBE* they *HELD *her for a brood bitch..*not *that she'd make a good one. I never ever said that. No need to get snippy.
> 
> I am not going to get into a pissing match with a skunk..impossible win  And I edited *before *i saw your response. I realized, well that probably isn't relative due to her coloring..but they were probably holding her to see if the points came in and by 5 months realized they weren't going to. That's all.
> 
> ...


 I think we can do better than that with each other and dealing with differring opinions....... I did not see Brit disrespect you or call you names, this really is not necessary. :mellow:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, question for you.

Q: What did one saggy boob say to the other saggy boob?

A: If we don't get some support soon, people will think we're nuts.

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I certainly will! Thank you ! :biggrin: 

Bashing pricing on anyone is like saying Mercedes is just stupid, how dare they set those prices and going on Mercedes forums and saying anyone who spends 120k on a Mercedes is stupid! 

Mercedes has a HUGE following..while I personally think Honda or Acura is just as comparable, people may like the "Look" of Mercedes better and if they set the price of whatever dollar it may be, and the lady next door has been dreaming of that look and decides to spend the money, good for her! It makes HER happy. It may not be my "bag", but it may be her dream car! To each their own. 

Again just my opinion  

Andrea

3MaltMom: LOL!! You are so funny!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Okay, question for you.
> 
> Q: What did one saggy boob say to the other saggy boob?
> 
> ...


Debbie...you always know how to lighten the mood! I love that joke! I think we are nuts though...aren't we?!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Okay, question for you.
> 
> Q: What did one saggy boob say to the other saggy boob?
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: And I thought mine were the only saggy boobs that talked! :brownbag:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL You guys are too darn funny!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Okay, question for you.
> 
> Q: What did one saggy boob say to the other saggy boob?
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't talk


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Lynne, be glad they don't!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, we are all nuts. Saggy-talking boobs, or not. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't talk  
[/B][/QUOTE]
They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Or so saggy that they've suffocated!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't talk  
[/B][/QUOTE]
They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That's hilarious. I almost peed my pants, but I didn't want to get my boobs wet!! :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413280
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That's hilarious. I almost peed my pants, but I didn't want to get my boobs wet!! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I sure hope none of you gals with the saggy boobs play golf or baseball, one big swing and you will strangle yourselves :blink: 

My problem is I have to sleep in the middle of the bed so if I turn over too quickly they don't drag me out onto the floor :brownbag:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh I certainly will! Thank you ! :biggrin:
> 
> Bashing pricing on anyone is like saying Mercedes is just stupid, how dare they set those prices and going on Mercedes forums and saying anyone who spends 120k on a Mercedes is stupid!
> 
> ...


who bashed his price~~ :mellow: I just said it was a little higher, your right breeders can charge what they like , just like I can keep walking..
I didnt see anyone bash his prices just said they were high is all, thats not bashing!
ANDREA :biggrin:
and by the way I love his look!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't talk  
[/B][/QUOTE]
They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That's hilarious. I almost peed my pants, but I didn't want to get my boobs wet!! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I sure hope none of you gals with the saggy boobs play golf or baseball, one big swing and you will strangle yourselves :blink: 

My problem is I have to sleep in the middle of the bed so if I turn over too quickly they don't drag me out onto the floor :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413263
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right. And I never bashed it either. I simply said I thought it outrageous. My opinion and it seems I'm not alone. LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413292
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: no, your not alone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone ever notice we always have disagreements when it comes to Chrisman  :smheat: :smheat: :biggrin:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't talk  
[/B][/QUOTE]
They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That's hilarious. I almost peed my pants, but I didn't want to get my boobs wet!! :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I sure hope none of you gals with the saggy boobs play golf or baseball, one big swing and you will strangle yourselves :blink: 

My problem is I have to sleep in the middle of the bed so if I turn over too quickly they don't drag me out onto the floor :brownbag: 

[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413280
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must not be saggy enough to complain. :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Or so saggy that they've suffocated!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Does anyone ever notice we always have disagreements when it comes to Chrisman  :smheat: :smheat: :biggrin:[/B]


Yep! And since my two baby girls are from their bloodlines it irks me a bit.....I try not to say anything bad about any breeders unless something has been proven about them...for example that crazy piece of you know what Jennifer Siliski. I know everyone is entitled to their opinion; but it seems that it's always the same opinion being expressed about the same thing over and over, again and again.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> No, I actually said *MAYBE* they *HELD *her for a brood bitch..*not *that she'd make a good one. I never ever said that. No need to get snippy.
> 
> I am not going to get into a pissing match with a skunk..impossible win  And I edited *before *i saw your response. I realized, well that probably isn't relative due to her coloring..but they were probably holding her to see if the points came in and by 5 months realized they weren't going to. That's all.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm not getting into this argument, but i wanted to interject this tidbit:

_everyone has their own personal preferences.... _ 

i guess we will just have to leave it at that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i'm not getting into this argument, but i wanted to interject this tidbit:
> 
> _everyone has their own personal preferences.... _
> 
> i guess we will just have to leave it at that. [/B]



Yep, and I would like to add one more thing. I would like you all to think long and hard about this one.

If a firefighter's business can go up in smoke, and a plumbers business can go down the drain, can a hooker get layed off?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, and I would like to add one more thing. I would like you all to think long and hard about this one.

If a firefighter's business can go up in smoke, and a plumbers business can go down the drain, can a hooker get layed off?
[/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie....you're killing me today!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :smrofl: :smrofl: You and Ann Marie need to take the show on the road!!! I'll buy tickets!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> i'm not getting into this argument, but i wanted to interject this tidbit:
> 
> _everyone has their own personal preferences.... _
> 
> i guess we will just have to leave it at that. [/B]


I agree Carrie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Does anyone ever notice we always have disagreements when it comes to Chrisman  :smheat: :smheat: :biggrin:[/B]


OK... I'll just come out with it. There are a lot of people here on SM who are not fond of Chrisman for several reasons. One is that they are good friends with Jay Bianco, formerly of MO who a lot of people have issues with.  

Also, we've seen some of their posts on Yahoo lists and they can be rather "snippy", to put it mildly.

Sooooo, I don't believe the root of the issues is their Malts (which I think really are cute) ... it is just from other issues, such as those mentioned above.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413322
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's not an issue..at least for me it isn't. I never posted to the MO board and have no real idea what went on there. I just think their prices along with a few others are outrageous. It's my opinion and not jaded by anything. So dar


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And while you're at it...why do you park in a driveway and drive on a parkway???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree also, but u said bashing, nobody was bashing we were giving our personal opinion on price something u just agreed with . :biggrin:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Would anyone have a problem with paying Porsche prices for a Kia?

I personally believe Chrisman can charge whatever they want since they have the tools and contracts to back up what they are selling. People who can afford it will purchase from them .. people who can't or don't want to will look for alternatives.

My beef is when people breed sub-standard dogs (Kia) and charge Porsche prices. 

I want a Porsche at Kia prices


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413322
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and I kinda knew thats what it was, but for me it isnt an issue.His Malts in my opinion are beautiful. 
I'm just saying , just cause someone says a price is to high doesnt mean they are bashing :biggrin: they are just giving their opinion and are entitled to it. I would understand if they were personal comments but there isnt, so I dont see cause a person says they wouldn't pay that price hows that is bashing.
Maybe it's just me Sher    
ANDREA
ps thanks for answering my question!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Andrea. I don't see what is wrong with discussing prices, pro and con. If we start limiting what we can and can't discuss here, pretty soon all we can say is, "Oh, isn't she cute." :huh:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

In MYO there are a lot of breeders out there with nice dogs. If you can't afford one breeder's prices then go to one who has the dog you are looking for at the right price. 

I have said this before and at the risk of sound partial, I love my breeder :wub: and I think the puppy I got from her was exactly what I was looking for and at a reasonable price.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412708
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: I agree about the pricing of their dogs. Yet I have seen beautiful Chrisman dogs and not so beautiful Chrisman dogs. When we were in DC in the Spring, I met a woman at the Tidal Basin with two dogs from Chrisman. I didn't think either one was as stunning looking as I have seen some of their dogs look and both of her dogs were big. 11 and 13 pounds, not fat either.

And ... the music they are playing is a VERY poor choice *I feel*. Shame on them, they should know better.

This all is my opinion, not meant to hurt anyone's feelings.
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I din't even notice the melody of the song..
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: I agree about the pricing of their dogs. Yet I have seen beautiful Chrisman dogs and not so beautiful Chrisman dogs. When we were in DC in the Spring, I met a woman at the Tidal Basin with two dogs from Chrisman. I didn't think either one was as stunning looking as I have seen some of their dogs look and both of her dogs were big. 11 and 13 pounds, not fat either.

And ... the music they are playing is a VERY poor choice *I feel*. Shame on them, they should know better.

This all is my opinion, not meant to hurt anyone's feelings.
Melanie
[/B][/QUOTE]
WOW I din't even notice the melody of the song..
ANDREA
[/B][/QUOTE]

What's the song? I don't have speakers hooked up to my computer right now.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I din't even notice the melody of the song..
ANDREA
[/B][/QUOTE]

What's the song? I don't have speakers hooked up to my computer right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]
How much is that doggy in the window>>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414356
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: I agree about the pricing of their dogs. Yet I have seen beautiful Chrisman dogs and not so beautiful Chrisman dogs. When we were in DC in the Spring, I met a woman at the Tidal Basin with two dogs from Chrisman. I didn't think either one was as stunning looking as I have seen some of their dogs look and both of her dogs were big. 11 and 13 pounds, not fat either.

And ... the music they are playing is a VERY poor choice *I feel*. Shame on them, they should know better.

This all is my opinion, not meant to hurt anyone's feelings.
Melanie
[/B][/QUOTE]
WOW I din't even notice the melody of the song..
ANDREA
[/B][/QUOTE]

What's the song? I don't have speakers hooked up to my computer right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]
How much is that doggy in the window>> 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Andrea. Oh my goodness! :shocked:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:shocked: I have to agree the music is rather off, sort of cheapens their site a bit, makes them sound more like a pet store than a professional breeder of quality Malts, wouldn't have been my choice really, just MHO


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now that you mention it, I had a bad feeling from the music too. Thought coming from a so called "reputable breeder" it was innapropriate.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412708
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! :shocked: Those prices are just ridiculous! Is that how much a Maltese puppy costs in the Northeast????


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is necessarily the NE, I think they just feel they can bring that price for a dog. I imagine if they lived nearly anywhere in the country, they would be asking the same prices. If they have people who will purchase their dogs for that much, then why not?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just had a tought. If they are thinking that by asking high prices like this it will ensure a good home for the pup, geez..... just look at Britney Spears and a few others.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I just had a tought. If they are thinking that by asking high prices like this it will ensure a good home for the pup, geez..... just look at Britney Spears and a few others.[/B]


Yeah, most of the celebrities buy from pet stores!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I just had a tought. If they are thinking that by asking high prices like this it will ensure a good home for the pup, geez..... just look at Britney Spears and a few others.[/B]


No kidding! I just think it is so crazy to ask those kind of prices.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=414009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: I agree about the pricing of their dogs. Yet I have seen beautiful Chrisman dogs and not so beautiful Chrisman dogs. When we were in DC in the Spring, I met a woman at the Tidal Basin with two dogs from Chrisman. I didn't think either one was as stunning looking as I have seen some of their dogs look and both of her dogs were big. 11 and 13 pounds, not fat either.

And ... the music they are playing is a VERY poor choice *I feel*. Shame on them, they should know better.

This all is my opinion, not meant to hurt anyone's feelings.
Melanie
[/B][/QUOTE]
WOW I din't even notice the melody of the song..
ANDREA

[/B][/QUOTE]

Sad isn't it? Wonder when they will change it now. 
I can see the humor and fun in that song, but NOT from anyone that is selling puppies. Sorry. 
I sometimes hum that song to Wookie when I am giving him a bath. THAT and many other songs.  
Melanie


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

xx


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww she is so pretty!!! :wub:


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I know everyone is entitled to their opinion and everyone has a "look
they like but I just wanted to share that about a year ago I bout a girl from Chrisman and I love her. :wub: 

Yes she was a little more money but I got exactly what I was looking for. I am very happy with her. I have seen a lot of Maltese that I didn't like and the people were asking almost as much as them so I might as well pay a little more and get something I like than spend a little less and end up with a puppy that wasn't what I was looking for. They have been around for a long time and have an established reputation I know if I need them they will be there for me unlike a back yard breeder who might not be as helpful or as willing to help . I think that is also what you are paying for, not only a good puppy but also years of knowledge and someone to be there when you have a problem.

I will be getting another one from them soon.

I like their site it is cute and I think the music was whimsical I wasn't put off by it.
My humble opinion


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I know everyone is entitled to their opinion and everyone has a "look
> they like but I just wanted to share that about a year ago I bout a girl from Chrisman and I love her. :wub:
> 
> Yes she was a little more money but I got exactly what I was looking for. I am very happy with her. I have seen a lot of Maltese that I didn't like and the people were asking almost as much as them so I might as well pay a little more and get something I like than spend a little less and end up with a puppy that wasn't what I was looking for. They have been around for a long time and have an established reputation I know if I need them they will be there for me unlike a back yard breeder who might not be as helpful or as willing to help . I think that is also what you are paying for, not only a good puppy but also years of knowledge and someone to be there when you have a problem.
> ...


I sure all of us who feel their prices are unusually high are glad you have a pup you love and is healthy. I think that some are merely saying that there are other breeders who have pups which are more to their liking and from just as reputable breeders which are less money. There is a far cry from their prices and BYB prices. Just because a person thinks their prices are exemptionally high does not mean that the next step is a BRB pup. I got my puppy from a very reputable breeder and didn't pay that price for her. But, as I have said in a prior post, if they can get those prices, then good for them. 
For what it's worth, I don't like their music on the website, either, but that not what would make me NOT buy a dog of theirs.


----------

